# FS:5 Emperor SH & 14inch Ornate Bichir ***PICS ADDED***



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

My co-worker has 5 of these guys for sale. They are about 6-7inches. They are eating everything ..prawn/kingworms/shrimps/blackworms/bugs/feeders. Trust me you will enjoy!  He would like $70 each. But if you want more then 1, he will work out a deal with you. PM if you are interested.

Forgot to add *14inch* Ornate Bichir $80

pics available upon request.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

added bichir...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for some cool fish...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great deal on those emperors! Bump for the emperors.

For those who wants a less aggressive snakehead that will leave most fish alone. Get this emperors. They can recognize the person that feeds them and will usually get curious if the person is unknown to them. I have some of these snakehead myself.

Here Ben to help you out on what they gonna look like when they grow up.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

*I am looking for bottom dwellers for my monster tank*



ben_mbu said:


> My co-worker has 5 of these guys for sale. They are about 6-7inches. They are eating everything ..prawn/kingworms/shrimps/blackworms/bugs/feeders. Trust me you will enjoy!  He would like $70 each. But if you want more then 1, he will work out a deal with you. PM if you are interested.
> 
> Forgot to add *14inch* Ornate Bichir $80
> 
> pics available upon request.


Hi Ben,

If these guys + your bichir get along with my guys, I am interested. However, I don"t feed life food, only pellets, flakes + shrimp shells. I cannot pm to members at this time. Please call my cel # 604-813-1229.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill give you a ring today Peter!...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow great deal on those emperors! Bump for the emperors.
> 
> For those who wants a less aggressive snakehead that will leave most fish alone. Get this emperors. They can recognize the person that feeds them and will usually get curious if the person is unknown to them. I have some of these snakehead myself.
> 
> Here Ben to help you out on what they gonna look like when they grow up.


thanks for posting this king-EL...


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> ill give you a ring today Peter!...


Thanks BEN, your bass are doing very well but very very aggressive towards tankmates with wavy bodies. They are vey strong as they dug the bottom stones/pebbles.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> If these guys + your bichir get along with my guys, I am interested. However, I don"t feed life food, only pellets, flakes + shrimp shells. I cannot pm to members at this time. Please call my cel # 604-813-1229.


The snakeheads should be fine with your pbass and other fish. However that 14" ornate will surely eat those fish unless you separate it for now and let those fish grows to 10"-12"+


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump still available...there are now 4 left.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

4 SH still available & the ornate bichir.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pictures added...4 SH's still available & the ornate bichir


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

**4 SH's pending p/u**

ornate bichir still available.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

SH's are sold! 
Bichir still available..
have new pics if interested.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bichir is now pending pick up...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bichir is now available again....bump bump...


----------



## kaku (May 2, 2010)

Hi am intrested in bicher please call Jimmy 6048058517


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bichir is gone...


----------

